# how long did it take calcium to work for you?



## runtothetoilet (Apr 12, 2003)

I was wondering to all you who take calcium.how long did it take to start working for you?i been taking it for 12 days and it hasnt worked yet for the D.Has it taken anyone longer than a few weeks for it to star working?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you want to email me with how you are feeling and what happens and what meds you take even over the counter stuff and vitamins maybe I can help. I noticed relief from the very first day. Linda


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i was taking a multi vitamin but i stoped taking it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Multi vitamin can be upsetting to the stomach> To help yourself you need to stop taking too many different things at one time. Try one thing for some period of time and see if you get results with that if not then stop that and try something else. The vitamins will take a bit of time to get out of your system.Linda


----------

